# Seasons Greetings To Our Forum Members



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Seasons Greetings Folks, Happy Holidays, Merry Christmas, whichever fits your preference and if I have missed one add it as your own greeting for this time of year, anyway I hope you have a great time.:wave::snowman:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Merry Christmas, Joe. Merry Christmas to all......:noel:

Still hoping for a white Christmas.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Merry Christmas from sunny Punta cana


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Cheers and Happy Holidays! :smile:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

oscer1 said:


> Merry Christmas from sunny Punta cana


Did you decide to travel south for a spell?? Swissconsin can get cold this time of year.....:frown:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

SABL said:


> Did you decide to travel south for a spell?? Swissconsin can get cold this time of year.....:frown:


Yeah needed a break


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

:rofl:YA could've bought a KitKat oscer1


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Right back "atcha" Joe and hopes for a successful 2018.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Merry Christmas to all from the all-night wrapping room. :nonono:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Merry Christmas, Dave.......I've spent many years in that room. Try to get some sleep.....

Spent many years in the assembly room, too.....but it was worth it on Christmas morning.....:thumb:


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

SABL said:


> Spent many years in the assembly room, too.....but it was worth it on Christmas morning.....:thumb:


No-one could ever take that magic away.

Merry Christmas to you and yours, SABL. :smile:


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 22, 2011)

Merry christmas/Happy chanukah to all!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

joeten said:


> :rofl:YA could've bought a KitKat oscer1


Lol


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Merry Christmas to all - I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Deejay100six said:


> No-one could ever take that magic away.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you and yours, SABL. :smile:


While the magic doesn't really fade, it moves to other households. The younger the family the more magic......the look of joy on a youngster's face is priceless. 



Glaswegian said:


> Merry Christmas to all - I hope everyone has a great day.


I hope it is......haven't determined what I'll do. Maybe I'll see who is serving the best Christmas dinner.....:grin: I used to fix a grand dinner every year but the children all have their own dinners......I retired years ago and let others have the pleasure.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

A slightly belated Happy Christmas/Holiday/Festival/Whatever to all our members new and old


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*Greetings of the seasons;

PC version:
*
*“To all my Democrat friends:”

“Please accept with no obligation, implied or implicit, my best wishes for an environmentally conscious, socially responsible, low-stress, non-addictive, gender-neutral celebration of the winter solstice holiday, practiced within the most enjoyable traditions of the religious persuasion of your choice,

**“I also wish you a fiscally successful, personally fulfilling and medically uncomplicated recognition of the onset of the generally accepted calendar year 2017, but not without due respect for the calendars of choice of other cultures whose contributions to society have helped make America great,”*

* “Also, this wish is made without regard to the race, creed, color, age, physical ability, religious faith or sexual preference of the wishee,”

Traditional version:

“To my Republican friends:”

“Merry Christmas and Happy New Year,”

~Ted Nugent

May I respectfully echo these disparate and vastly differing greetings! :grin:

:hide:
*


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

:thumb:....someone has brought politics into the Holiday Season.....:nonono:

Sad.....very sad.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*Simply a commentary on the sad state of affairs which has emerged in the current reality.

I firmly subscribe to the second greeting personally. My mother's Nativity display in her (private, fenced) yard was cited by the newly formed "neighborhood council" as "inappropriate and potentially offensive" for the first time in over 70 years. Hence my expressed disdain for the new "PC reality" and "war on Christmas" we face today! :nonono:

She didn't take it down or respond in any way to the notice, so we'll see what develops going forward. Her home construction pre-dates this newly formed social "gestapo group" by only 68 years, so I would say her preference in holiday display is likely "grandfathered in" despite the nasty notice. :facepalm:

*


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Merry Christmas!

John


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Gimme' a break. A Nativity is "offensive"?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Missed the Christmas day Wishes but am in time for the "All the best for 2018" front line !!

All the best everybody hope 2018 is good for you all !!

hope you like the photo .. I try to grab a few shots every year from local vendors shop windows late at night when people aren't around!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Done_Fishin said:


> hope you like the photo .. I try to grab a few shots every year from local vendors shop windows late at night when people aren't around!


:thumb: Got my vote! Nice photo.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice pic, Frank....:thumb: I don't know if stores over here decorate for Christmas.....I don't do much shopping....:laugh: When I was a youngster the stores did it up big.....that was long ago.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Stores over here do decorate for Xmas, some really well others barely adding some Christmas spirit, but the stores I visit are the ones that sell the decorations .. they suddenly pop up everywhere as soon as the shops start to load up to sell goods for Christmas presents. These shops actually try to create/recreate the magic of Xmas and are a great source of ideas.


----------

